# Is Damson Wood any use for turning?



## DaveBeasley (23 May 2013)

Last year I had need to cut down 2 large damson trees in my garden, I kept all the main trunk wood, mostly 5" to 7" in diameter, I just wondered if anyone else had tried using it, and whether it'd be worth trying; or just lob it into my pizza oven as fuel

Dave


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (23 May 2013)

N oooooooooo...not the oven. Generally speaking fruit woods make fabulous turning. I confess Ive never tried it myself nor heard of it but in the main fruit woods are very interesting.

I suggest you try a few pieces.....down near the root ball will quickly tell you its quality


----------



## marcros (23 May 2013)

Damson and plum are beautiful timbers, or can be. They have various shades of pinks and purples in the grain.


----------



## Gary Morris (23 May 2013)

I turned a 2" dia piece and it turned great, mine was very pale cream colour, it was from the trunk of the tree so not very old.


----------



## Glynne (23 May 2013)

We had an old and diseased damson tree that I needed to take out for my new workshop - but managed to save some of the wood.
As R.O.B said, it is fantastic wood for turning and one of my feeble attempts is here: -







Glynne


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (23 May 2013)

wow...it almost has a Rosewood quality to it....very far Eastern feel to the colour....nice


----------



## Jacob (23 May 2013)

Yes if course it is. What wood is not suitable for turning?


----------



## tekno.mage (23 May 2013)

Damson is a lovely turing wood - fine grained and often with beautiful figure. Do not burn unless it's rotten


----------



## henton49er (23 May 2013)

Dave,

I am more than happy to come over to Shrewsbury and relieve you of any surplus!! :lol: :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (23 May 2013)

Jacob":o31qcowh said:


> Yes if course it is. What wood is not suitable for turning?



Buddlia, english eucalyptus, may be others but those are the two I have tried and failed with.

Pete


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (23 May 2013)

Oh man...dont get me started on Eucalyptus!! Thats not grain...its the twister from hell. I've never known a wood so happy to split during drying. I think its the fastest growing hardwood on the planet if Im not mistaken.


----------



## EnErY (24 May 2013)

henton49er":17qmw5jc said:


> Dave,
> 
> I am more than happy to come over to Shrewsbury and relieve you of any surplus!! :lol: :wink: :wink: :lol:


and Im More Than happy To Bring My Chainsaw also 
Regards
Bill


----------



## tekno.mage (24 May 2013)

Bodrighy":2jpx8cky said:


> Jacob":2jpx8cky said:
> 
> 
> > Yes if course it is. What wood is not suitable for turning?
> ...



You are quite right - buddlia is horrid - it appears to be a nice dense wood when first cut - but usually has a big hole up the middle and it splits worse than holly :-(


----------

